# Best Time to Buy MTB..



## Boon 51 (17 Dec 2012)

I'm in the process of buying a mtb (£600 ish) and some of the bikes I would like are not in my size (sold out) but some are.
I was waiting for the sales in January, but at this rate I'll not get a bike cos they wont have my size at all.

Should I buy now while some stock is left or be crafty wait till January and perhaps some of the dearer bikes might get reduced a bit and get a better deal..
What do you reckon?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Dec 2012)

You buying in UK or Spain?

What's your definition of a better deal and how do you determine if saving a few quid is worth sitting on a sofa for an extra month or more?

Have you considered secondhand or buying from the Germans online?


----------



## lulubel (18 Dec 2012)

I don't think the sales will get any better in January than they are now.

If you're looking at 2012 bikes, they've already been reduced. The only reason they might get cheaper is because retailers are trying to shift the last couple of bikes they've got left in unusual sizes (the ones that don't tend to sell in large numbers, like very small or very large), but that will only help you if you're looking for an unusual size.


----------



## Boon 51 (18 Dec 2012)

GregCollins said:


> You buying in UK or Spain?
> 
> What's your definition of a better deal and how do you determine if saving a few quid is worth sitting on a sofa for an extra month or more?
> 
> Have you considered secondhand or buying from the Germans online?


 
Not too keen on second hand stuff not unless I knew the owner...


----------



## Boon 51 (18 Dec 2012)

lulubel said:


> I don't think the sales will get any better in January than they are now.
> 
> If you're looking at 2012 bikes, they've already been reduced. The only reason they might get cheaper is because retailers are trying to shift the last couple of bikes they've got left in unusual sizes (the ones that don't tend to sell in large numbers, like very small or very large), but that will only help you if you're looking for an unusual size.


 
Hi lulubel..
I have just got back from some Malaga bike shops and I will post some prices in an hours time.. I will check with evenscycles to compare.. I've been suprised by some of the prices over here.. they are on the good side.
Cheers..


----------



## lulubel (18 Dec 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> Hi lulubel..
> I have just got back from some Malaga bike shops and I will post some prices in an hours time.. I will check with evenscycles to compare.. I've been suprised by some of the prices over here.. they are on the good side.
> Cheers..


 
Yes, I don't think prices are bad if you're looking for something fairly standard (as in, not looking for a very small ladies bike). I've never been to any of the Malaga bike shops, though, because I try to avoid going into Malaga if at all possible.


----------



## Boon 51 (18 Dec 2012)

Here are some prices...

Focus 3.0 29 €550
Giant Talon 1 €1000
Giant Talon 2 €825 
Giant Talon 3 €690
Giant Talon 29 €849
Trek 4500 €550
Trek 4700 €675
Trek 4900 €750
GT Averlanche 2.0 €600...

Mondraker which was €1050 reduced to €800 but I cant remember the name.. but it was nice, very nice.

Most of the UK prices are UK pounds so the Trek was £750 or €750 over here which at an exchange rate of €125 to the £ make a discount of about 20%..
On the riding front I want to do just general dirt/gravel tracks nothing more.. a few hills of course but no racing just normal riding really.

Cheers


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Dec 2012)

@lulubel tell him about the germans!


----------



## Boon 51 (18 Dec 2012)

Done some looking at reviews and the Talons apart from the Talon 1 didnt rate too well..
Just trying to find more info on the Trek 4500, the Focus and the GT averlanche.

PS.. What have the Germans been up too then..


----------



## Motozulu (18 Dec 2012)

Cubes mate Cubes.

Just arranged to have a 2012 Cube reaction saving £350. Have a look at what 2012 Cubes are on offer - maybe the Acid is more the price range you want?

http://www.leisurelakesbikes.com/p/6075/cube-acid-hardtail-mountain-bike-2012-sale

or how about the LTD?

http://www.leisurelakesbikes.com/p/6333/cube-ltd-pro-hardtail-cross-country-bike-2012-sale

Be warned though they are flying out of the shops - I got the last one in the shop today and you may find soon that only the unpopular sizes will be left after Crimbo.


----------



## lulubel (18 Dec 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> PS.. What have the Germans been up too then..


 
Selling good bikes for very good prices - http://www.bike-discount.de/index.php


----------



## Motozulu (18 Dec 2012)

Hello Lulu - did'nt want to hijack the thread but Boon was online and as you were'nt about I jumped in.

I am now officially a Cube fanboy.


----------



## Motozulu (18 Dec 2012)

PS...that Radon Sin is one sexy mo' fo' of a bike - if I could have got that in Blighty on the bike scheme it'd have been a no brainer.


----------



## Boon 51 (18 Dec 2012)

Motozulu said:


> Cubes mate Cubes.
> 
> Just arranged to have a 2012 Cube reaction saving £350. Have a look at what 2012 Cubes are on offer - maybe the Acid is more the price range you want?
> 
> ...


 
I did look at the Cube Acid but I could only find the blue model and I dont like that colour and the white's had sold out of the size 18 and the white 18 I did find wanted £750.. so I sort of gave up..


----------



## Boon 51 (18 Dec 2012)

Motozulu said:


> Hello Lulu - did'nt want to hijack the thread but Boon was online and as you were'nt about I jumped in.
> 
> I am now officially a Cube fanboy.


 
Never worry about hijacking one of my threads


----------



## Motozulu (18 Dec 2012)

Shame that mate - a bargain of a bike. You're like me an 18 ins size. Whatever you go for I seriously would'nt wait til Jan. but I sympathise with your plight - buy now and more or less get the bike you want or wait til Jan and MAYBE get a killer bargain, or miss out altogether - it's tricky.


----------



## Boon 51 (19 Dec 2012)

Motozulu said:


> Shame that mate - a bargain of a bike. You're like me an 18 ins size. Whatever you go for I seriously would'nt wait til Jan. but I sympathise with your plight - buy now and more or less get the bike you want or wait til Jan and MAYBE get a killer bargain, or miss out altogether - it's tricky.


 
I was speaking to a mate on the coast and he reckons he can get even better discount on the Treks and I will only be using the bike for pleasure not racing and only doing dirt tracks so the bike aint going to get a hard life. 
Plus if I got a nice mtb why would I want to get it dirty....


----------



## Cycleops (19 Dec 2012)

The bargains are never goiing to go away!


----------



## Motozulu (19 Dec 2012)

true but getting the size you want will get harder - especially medium - or are you talking other bargains apart from 2012 bikes?


----------



## Boon 51 (19 Dec 2012)

Motozulu said:


> true but getting the size you want will get harder - especially medium - or are you talking other bargains apart from 2012 bikes?


 
Medium is quick selling so you wonder why the shops dont order more of that size?
The other problem I have of course is I dont know enough about the spec of a bike, as do most of the old hands on here.
For example evans are selling Trek 4500 for £600 and I can get one over here for €550 or £440 pounds so thats a good buy but spec wise I'm not sure... I can get a Trek 4900 for £600 which is the higher spec bike over here for the same price as the 4500 in the UK?
But the Cube I cant find anywhere over here.... shame. 
I was thinking 2012 bikes as they would be cheaper and I must keep SHMBO happy on the spending front. ( I've only just got a new road bike 3 months ago)

SP.. I suppose I could ask you what Trek bike would be the same spec as the Cube Acid do you know off hand.


----------



## lulubel (19 Dec 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> The other problem I have of course is I dont know enough about the spec of a bike, as do most of the old hands on here.
> For example evans are selling Trek 4500 for £600 and I can get one over here for €550 or £440 pounds so thats a good buy but spec wise I'm not sure... I can get a Trek 4900 for £600 which is the higher spec bike over here for the same price as the 4500 in the UK?


 
You need to find somewhere selling the same bike online, and post a link, and we'll check it out for you.



Boon 51 said:


> But the Cube I cant find anywhere over here.... shame.


 
Hence Greg's mention of the Germans, and the link I posted. I bought my Cube from them, and we've also bought a Radon for my OH. Ordering from them is easy, their service is efficient - they're German; what do you expect? - and you can even pay by bank transfer from your Spanish bank account.


----------



## Cycleops (19 Dec 2012)

I was talking in general. I am sure cycle retailers are also finding times are difficult so that might explain why some are understocked leading to problems getting hold of your popular medium size. But I am sure you will still find what you want at a sharp price if you shop around.


----------



## e-rider (19 Dec 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> I'm in the process of buying a mtb (£600 ish) and some of the bikes I would like are not in my size (sold out) but some are.
> I was waiting for the sales in January, but at this rate I'll not get a bike cos they wont have my size at all.
> 
> Should I buy now while some stock is left or be crafty wait till January and perhaps some of the dearer bikes might get reduced a bit and get a better deal..
> What do you reckon?


 depends on what size you are? 50% off is a good deal - hold out for that.


----------



## Boon 51 (19 Dec 2012)

e-rider said:


> depends on what size you are? 50% off is a good deal - hold out for that.


 
I am a medium on most bikes and tempted by the sales, but I wont get a bike to fit I bet..


----------



## Boon 51 (20 Dec 2012)

lulubel said:


> You need to find somewhere selling the same bike online, and post a link, and we'll check it out for you.


 
Hi lulubel..
If you have a bit of free time could you look at the evancycles site and they have both the Trek 4500 and the GT Averlanch 2.0 and see what you reckon on the spec.

Thanks..


----------



## lulubel (20 Dec 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> Hi lulubel..
> If you have a bit of free time could you look at the evancycles site and they have both the Trek 4500 and the GT Averlanch 2.0 and see what you reckon on the spec.
> 
> Thanks..


 
Can you post links for them, please? They're not coming up when I do a search.


----------



## Cubist (20 Dec 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> Hi lulubel..
> If you have a bit of free time could you look at the evancycles site and they have both the Trek 4500 and the GT Averlanch 2.0 and see what you reckon on the spec.
> 
> Thanks..


Not much to choose between them. The Trek has a burlier fork, but the drivetrains on both are a typical mix of budget Shimano. 
If I had your budget to spend today, I would be looking at the Radons at Bike discount. Just as an example, in 2008 I bought a Cube Ltd Race for £750. The Radon ZR team 6.0 2012 they list at £600 is better specc'd than my Cube was. 
Simply astounding value. 

The ZR Team 5 they list is as well specc'd as the Trek and GT and will cost you 100 euro less. And it doesn't weigh as much as either of them.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (20 Dec 2012)

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/gt/avalanche-2-2012-mountain-bike-ec030572

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/trek/4500-d-2012-mountain-bike-ec030267

I think...


----------



## lulubel (20 Dec 2012)

Cubist said:


> Not much to choose between them. The Trek has a burlier fork, but the drivetrains on both are a typical mix of budget Shimano.
> If I had your budget to spend today, I would be looking at the Radons at Bike discount. Just as an example, in 2008 I bought a Cube Ltd Race for £750. The Radon ZR team 6.0 2012 they list at £600 is better specc'd than my Cube was.
> Simply astounding value


 
Agreed. I wouldn't settle for Alivio and Acera if I could get better for the same money.

Boon, how much are those bikes you're looking at if you buy them in Spain?

For just over €700, you can get this Radon in a 20" (my OH is 5'6" and rides a 16" Radon, if that helps to work out sizing). I think this is the one Cubist was referring to?



Cubist said:


> The ZR Team 5 they list is as well specc'd as the Trek and GT and will cost you 100 euro less. And it doesn't weigh as much as either of them.


 
Seriously, look at the Radon bikes. My OH's is lovely. I was looking at them myself, and the only reason I didn't buy one was because the ladies versions are much lower specced than the unisex at the same price point, and I'm too short to ride a unisex. Hence my Cube (on sale) worked out better value.

If you live out in the sticks, and you're worried about getting a courier delivery, Bike Discount ship with dhl, but it's handed over to Correos when it enters Spain, so it will go to your local post office.


----------



## lukesdad (20 Dec 2012)

Best time to buy a mtb ? When you have some spare cash of course. Which reminds me something for the Red Kite series but don't tell LM, on a need to know basis and she doesn't need to know.


----------



## Boon 51 (20 Dec 2012)

lulubel said:


> Can you post links for them, please? They're not coming up when I do a search.


 
Sorry I've been out and have to go out again but will get links for you asp..

Cheers


----------



## Boon 51 (20 Dec 2012)

The lower end budget.. from Spain..
Trek 4500 is €550 and the Avalanche 2.0 is €600 the Trek 4900 is €750 but I might still be able to knock them down a bit..

But I will look at the Radon bikes when I get back..

Cheers Guys..


----------



## Boon 51 (20 Dec 2012)

lulubel said:


> Agreed. I wouldn't settle for Alivio and Acera if I could get better for the same money.
> 
> Boon, how much are those bikes you're looking at if you buy them in Spain?
> 
> ...


 
So is the €710 the price you pay or are there add on's as well...

Cheers Paul


----------



## lulubel (20 Dec 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> So is the €710 the price you pay or are there add on's as well...


 
There's shipping to add, which is about €35, I think. It's classed as a normal bike, not a trekking bike (which is more expensive).

You can also order an extra strong shipping box for €8, if you want to. People have reported re-using those to pack their bikes in for air travel - they're extremely tough, and it's a real bargain if you ever need to travel with your bike. Both of ours were just shipped in the standard box, which is extremely tough, and they arrived safely.


----------



## Boon 51 (20 Dec 2012)

Could someone please look at the specs of the Trek 4900 for me and see if they are close to the Radon 6.0.. they seem close but the truth is I really dont know..
Thanks if you can...


----------



## Motozulu (20 Dec 2012)

I've had a look and for what it's worth the Radon wins hands down on fork and brakes alone. The only thing the Trek has going for it it the limited lifetime warranty on the frame - but the 'limited' worries me so not sure how big a plus is.

It's a real shame there are no Radon dealers in the uk otherwise I would have had one. I got a Cube purely because it was available on the cycle2work scheme. Anyway - I digress - for me the Radon is a no brainer - that fork on the Trek and the avid brakes would mean I personally would'nt go near it.


----------



## Boon 51 (20 Dec 2012)

Motozulu said:


> I've had a look and for what it's worth the Radon wins hands down on fork and brakes alone. The only thing the Trek has going for it it the limited lifetime warranty on the frame - but the 'limited' worries me so not sure how big a plus is.
> 
> It's a real shame there are no Radon dealers in the uk otherwise I would have had one. I got a Cube purely because it was available on the cycle2work scheme. Anyway - I digress - for me the Radon is a no brainer - that fork on the Trek and the avid brakes would mean I personally would'nt go near it.


 
Thanks Motozulu..

Newsflash.. 
I know a guy that know's the guy who runs Trek Malaga and he said whatever price they advetise a bike for he could get another 10% off which makes the Trek 4900 about €675 just over £500 ( £750 ish in the UK) The second reason was when I mentioned buying a bike from Germany SHMBO raised her eyebrows and I could see she wasn't too keen on that idea..

Cheers..


----------



## lulubel (20 Dec 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> The second reason was when I mentioned buying a bike from Germany SHMBO raised her eyebrows and I could see she wasn't too keen on that idea..


 
How long have you and this lady been together? I'm sure it's long enough that you should have learnt how to handle situations like this by now.

For example, when I wanted to move to Spain, I knew my OH wouldn't be keen on the idea. So, I spent a whole year talking about my desire to live in a converted double decker bus. I scoured the internet for information on how to convert buses, bought a book about converting your bus on a shoestring, chatted to blokes I worked with about sourcing "retired" buses, and talked about it non-stop when I was at home, despite my OH's obvious horror. Then, one day, I casually mentioned that Spain would be a nice place to live ... and here we are


----------



## Boon 51 (20 Dec 2012)

lulubel said:


> How long have you and this lady been together? I'm sure it's long enough that you should have learnt how to handle situations like this by now.
> 
> For example, when I wanted to move to Spain, I knew my OH wouldn't be keen on the idea. So, I spent a whole year talking about my desire to live in a converted double decker bus. I scoured the internet for information on how to convert buses, bought a book about converting your bus on a shoestring, chatted to blokes I worked with about sourcing "retired" buses, and talked about it non-stop when I was at home, despite my OH's obvious horror. Then, one day, I casually mentioned that Spain would be a nice place to live ... and here we are


 
I think Trudi's thoughts are... Why do I want to buy a bike I've never seen in real life, plus its from a different country and I've not even sat on one before? mmmm 
Plus what happends if its scratched or damaged when I get it.. do you have 28 day return and........... 

So I'm treading softly....


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Dec 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> Thanks Motozulu..
> 
> Newsflash..
> I know a guy that know's the guy who runs Trek Malaga and he said whatever price they advetise a bike for he could get another 10% off which makes the Trek 4900 about €675 just over £500 ( £750 ish in the UK) The second reason was when I mentioned buying a bike from Germany SHMBO raised her eyebrows and I could see she wasn't too keen on that idea..
> ...


She needs new eyebrows.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Dec 2012)

Boon 51 said:


> I think Trudi's thoughts are... Why do I want to buy a bike I've never seen in real life, plus its from a different country and I've not even sat on one before? mmmm
> Plus what happends if its scratched or damaged when I get it.. do you have 28 day return and...........
> 
> So I'm treading softly....


So she doesn't buy off Amazon then?


----------



## Boon 51 (22 Dec 2012)

GregCollins said:


> So she doesn't buy off Amazon then?


 
We /she both get stuff off Amazon. 
All the stuff we can buy at a good price from Amazon and is already known to us, so we know what we are buying?


----------



## Boon 51 (22 Dec 2012)

Well there might be good news on the mtb front .. more later.


----------



## Boon 51 (25 Dec 2012)

Well I've got my mtb and put a deposit down.
The bike should be ready in a day or two as the colour I wanted was not in stock in there shop, so they are having it sent from there depot.

Its been a hectic few days and I've tried loads of bikes from Focus, Felt, GT, Mondraker, Merida, Scott, Giant, Bianchi, and Trek.. at least 3 or 4 bikes from each maker..
My spending limit was £600 or €750 but I went just over.
The bike I chose was a Trek Elite 8.5 in black and white and it will cost me €820 euros or £650 at the exchange rate and of all the bikes I tried I felt at home as soon as I sat on one.
The UK price from most shops for the Elite is £1000 and I'm paying £650 which is £350 off or 35% discount on a 2013 bike.
A few other bikes came into contention (Cube/Raydon) but these were from outside of Spain which create a few problems and the Trek shop is only 30kms away.
Will post some photo's as soon as..

Thanks for all your comments and help...


----------



## Motozulu (25 Dec 2012)

That Trek is a very nice bike - and was a real contender for a few weeks for me too - enjoy!


----------



## Boon 51 (26 Dec 2012)

Motozulu said:


> That Trek is a very nice bike - and was a real contender for a few weeks for me too - enjoy!


 
I remember reading on this forum some time ago that you should always choose a bike that fits you well, I sat on this Trek 8.5 and it fiitted like a glove.
Well pleased..
Cheers


----------



## Peteaud (26 Dec 2012)

Good bikes Trek, I have the 6500 and love it.


----------



## Motozulu (26 Dec 2012)

Exactly my thoughts when I sat on the Cube. End of the day when you are paying that sort of money you are getting a good bike - the rest is down to us and our riding (non) ability.


----------



## Boon 51 (28 Dec 2012)

Begining too panic now, I've not heard from the bike shop in 3 days that they have got the coloured bike I wanted...


----------



## Cycleops (28 Dec 2012)

Don't worry I am sure it will come, they want to make some money out of you!


----------



## Boon 51 (28 Dec 2012)

Got to go to Malaga tomorrow so I'll pop into the shop and see what the score is....


----------



## lulubel (28 Dec 2012)

It's Christmas. Everything moves even more slowly in Spain at Christmas


----------



## Boon 51 (29 Dec 2012)

lulubel said:


> It's Christmas. Everything moves even more slowly in Spain at Christmas


 
It wouldn't surprise me if the bike was in the shop and they were waiting for me to contact them... well here's hoping anyway.


----------



## Boon 51 (29 Dec 2012)

Its here.. yiippeee.

It was sent by courier by the amount of stickers on the box, the guy was on his own in the shop but he said he will have it ready for Monday...


----------



## 02GF74 (31 Dec 2012)

today is Monday - so unless you can post some pics, we don't believe you!


----------



## Motozulu (31 Dec 2012)

*waits expectantly*


----------



## Boon 51 (31 Dec 2012)

Well here it is my first photo of my Trek Elite 8.5







I need to put the right pedals on and take off the reflectors on the wheels.. so will post some better phots as soon as...
Cheers Paul


----------



## Motozulu (31 Dec 2012)

Congrats - she's a beauty.


----------



## lulubel (31 Dec 2012)

Lovely bike. ....


----------



## Boon 51 (31 Dec 2012)

I will add a few more as we go...


----------

